# What's All This About?



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Here's a different approach, don't release the picture untill 90% of the reserve price is met.









QUOTE FROM LISTING

New Russian Poljot chronograph watch. Limited Special Titanic Edition, 23 jewels, Dark blue facia.Titanic engraved on rear. Serial No 2049 of only 3000. Original and Complete factory documentation. Made of titanium from casings of dismantled Russian cold war rocket heads.Price 300 GBP. This watch is not a copy and the price reflects this fact,It requires no photograph to the right buyer. Photo will be released to you upon reaching 90 percent of the price shown.

HAVE A LOOK

MIKE


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Con artist









No doubt about it.









And those postage charges









Hope no-one falls for this


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Everything about it seems ridiculous to me. The concept, the description, the prices


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

0 feedback seller as well, as if anyone would part with cash for a watch they cant see, from a seller with 0 feedback!









Mind you, you never know.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

probably caught sight of it on QVC (maybe even bought it from them)and believed their hype


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Full marks for audacity.

They are nice watches, though.

I believe Roy does them for Â£179.00.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes I do sell the same watch for Â£179, and I'll show you a picture.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes Roy, but a picture of what?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Yes Roy, but a picture of what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice colour,







does it come with an iceberg detection device?


----------

